# كيف تؤسس الام الارملة او الاب الارمل بيتا مسيحيا؟



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

الدرس الخامس
الجزء الاول 



_*كيف تؤسس الام الارملة او الاب الارمل بيتا مسيحيا؟
في كثير من الاحيان ينظر الى الاب او الام الارملة بانهم في مشكلة ويبدو وكأن المجتمع يلومهم *_علي كل ما هو خاطئ في حياة اولادهم وتبدو الكنيسة وكأنها تتجاهل وجودهم كذلك اسرهم ايضا قد يكونوا غير رحماء عليهم وفي بعض الكتب تقول .ان سلوكيات الابناء اللذين قد فقدوا واحد من والديهم سؤاء بالطلاق  او الانفصال او الموت  سيئة سلوكياتهم وهذا يدفع الاخرين الى تجاهلهم ويدفعهم ايضا الى سوء استخدام الاشياء وان من يفهم ويتعامل  معة لقد لاحظ الباحثين ان ابناء اسرة مفككة وهو ايضا اقل من يستطيع ان يحقق نجاحا في الزواج 70% من الشباب اللذين في السجون تربوا بدون اب يعيش معهم في البيت .

ان الاولاد اللذين نشأوا بدون اباء اكثر عرضة لارتكاب جرائم وترك المدرسة في سن صغيرة والطلاق وذلك بمعدل مرتين او ثلاثة مرات من غيرهم من تربوا  في كنف اب _*والبنات اللذين
نشأوا بدون ابا في البيت اكثر عرضة بمرتين او ثلاث مرات *_لان يحملن في سن المراهقة وايضا لان ينتهي زواجهن بالطلاق 
كل هذا الذي ذكرتة تعليقات خاصة بالاسر التي تتكون من ابا فقط او اما فقط والنتائج المتعلقة بذلك رغم ان هذا النوع من الاسر ليس بالشئ المثالي الا انة من الخطأ ايضا ان نقول ان اطفال هذة الاسر  سيئؤن بالطبيعة لكن لتفهم انة ليس هناكمن يحلم ان يحمل هذة الاعباء الموضوعة علي رؤوس من يعولون اسرهم بدون ازواجهن اذا فكيف تستطيع مثل هذة الاسر التعايش في هذة المجتمعات مزدوجة الرأي وفي نفس الوقت تقوم بالدور الذي وكلة الله علية 
_*النصرة من خلال الثبات 

*_الطلاق او فقدان الزوج \الزوجة او غيابة يضع عبئا كبيرا علي عاتق النصف الاخر واذا اضفنا الى ذلك الاحمال التي ينبغي فيها المشاركة من الزوج او الزوجة سندرك ان هؤلاء يعانون من الوحدة والياس بالاضافة الى ذلك ينبغي على هؤلاء الازواجان يقاوموا الالم والغضب والجرح الذي يعاني منة الاطفال بسبب غياب الاب والام وينبغي ايضا ان يدركوا ان الله الذي اعتنى بهاجر عندما طردت (تك21 : 17 -21) سيعتني بهم هم ايضا ينبغي ان ندرك ايضا هؤلاء الاباء يحتاجون ان يعرفوا كيف يتعاملون مع التحديات الكثيرة التي يواجهونها ومنها:-
قد يشعر الاطفال بالعار 
هذا امر واقعي خاصة اثناء الانشطة المدرسية او الاجازات وعندما يحدث ذلك علي الاب او الا م انيثبت امام الاطفال ويترك الطفل يطرح اسئلة ويساعدة ان يصلح افكارة  ويستبدل الشعور بالفقدان الى الشعور بالانتماء ويفهم الطفل انة رغم غياب الاب    والام       لكن النصف الاخر قادر ومستعد ان يقوم بالاشياء التي يقوموا بها معا
قد يشعر الاطفال بالارتباك
اذا كان فقدان الاب او الام حديثا سيتغير كثير من عادات الاسرة اليومية ومن ثم يحتاج الاطفال ان يخلقوا وضعا   جديدا     لهم في الاسرة وهذا بعض الاحيان يؤدي    الى غضب الاطفال وتمردهم ومن الداخل قد يشعروا بالذنب ولابد من الاب او
الام ان يفتح حديثا مع الطفل ويدع الطفل يفصح عما بداخلة من مشاعر وعلية ان يتفاعل بلطف مع هذة المشاعر فالطفل في هذة المرحلة سيحتاج الى مساعدة في تجديد او خلق عادات جديدة وسيحتاج من يدعمة ليسيطر علي الموقف 
قد يشعر الاطفال بالغضب 
الغضب شعور طبيعي ويحتاج الاطفال ان يتعلمو كيف يظهرونة    بطريقة لائقة وينبغي ايضا ان يتلقوا تعليما دائما عن كيف يسامحوا الاخرين لكن لابد ان تعرف ان الغضب الذي قد يملك الطفل ضد الاب او الام الغائب لم يؤثر كثيرا علي مساعدتة في الاستمرار في الحياة والتخلص من المشاعر السلبية لكن لا ينبغي ان يهرب الاب او الام من اسئلة الطفل عن غياب النصف الاخر لكن ليكن الحديث عنة بطريقة مناسبة  لسن الطفل 
من فضلك لاحظ ان كل هذة الخطوات يحتاجها الاب \الام الذي يدرك ان الطفل شريك دائم في كل ما يحدث في البيت وليس مستودع اسرار فلا تجعل من ابنك الشخص الذي تعترف لة باسرارك ولا تحملة بفهم تفاصيل لا تفيد شيئا في مقاومة الشعور بالضياع والغضب لكن ليكن ثباتك العاطفي والروحي هو اللغة التي تحاول ان تجعلها تسود في اسرتك اسال الله ان يشفيك ويقويك انت اولا وتيقن انة عن طريق هذة القوة والشفاء سيتبارك ابناءك ويحصلوا علي قوة .

الى اللقاء في الجزء الثاني من الدرس الخامس

النصرة من خلال العلاقة مع الله
​
_*
*_​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل
وزى ما انت قولت الطلاق  
وكمان فى ازواج مشغوله بصفه مستمره وتقريبا مش متواجده فى البيت 
او مسافر بره مصر بيشتغل 
فالام هى اللى عليها كل التربيه والمسؤليه فى اغلب الحالات 
ميرسى ابن يسوعنا موضوع جميل ومفيد لناس كتير مش الارامل بس
ربنا يباركك


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مفيد جدا الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## mary naeem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مميز جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ويبارك مجهودك المميز


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2013)

> من  فضلك لاحظ ان كل هذة الخطوات يحتاجها الاب \الام الذي يدرك ان الطفل شريك  دائم في كل ما يحدث في البيت وليس مستودع اسرار فلا تجعل من ابنك الشخص  الذي تعترف لة باسرارك ولا تحملة بفهم تفاصيل لا تفيد شيئا في مقاومة  الشعور بالضياع والغضب




فعلا اخي الحبيب
الطفل يجب ان يعيش طفولته 
لا ان نحمله اكثر مما يحتمل 
ففي ذلك تشويش وضياع الطفل اكثر
ابن يسوعنا
مشكور للمجهود القيم
الرب يبارلاك حياتك


----------



## max mike (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا كالعادة
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع المميز
والمهم أستاذى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع جميل
> وزى ما انت قولت الطلاق
> وكمان فى ازواج مشغوله بصفه مستمره وتقريبا مش متواجده فى البيت
> او مسافر بره مصر بيشتغل
> ...



الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا الرب يبارك خدمتك​


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> موضوع مميز جدا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ويبارك مجهودك المميز


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع 
وشكرا لمشاكتك الغالية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> فعلا اخي الحبيب
> الطفل يجب ان يعيش طفولته
> لا ان نحمله اكثر مما يحتمل
> ففي ذلك تشويش وضياع الطفل اكثر
> ...


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية والتعليق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا كالعادة
> تسلم ايدك​*


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركت الغالية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المميز
> والمهم أستاذى


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع 
بالمشاركة الغالية


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*



			يجب أن تضع للبعض سمعات قبل إعطائها إلى ابن يسوعنا مرة أخرى.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ديه الرسالة الي جاتلي لم جيت اقيم
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> *
> 
> ديه الرسالة الي جاتلي لم جيت اقيم
> *​[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع مهم جدا يا رمسيس 
رائع كالعادة ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا يا رمسيس
> رائع كالعادة ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة 




​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع فى غاية الاهمية
> الرب يباركك


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 




​


----------



## روزا فكري (23 ديسمبر 2013)

فعلا يارمسيس الموضوع مهم
و مفيد لناس كتير
شكرا لتعبك ومجهودك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> فعلا يارمسيس الموضوع مهم
> و مفيد لناس كتير
> شكرا لتعبك ومجهودك
> ​


شكرا لتواجدك في الموضوع 
ومشاركتك الغالية 
الرب يباركك





​


----------

